# 30 inch Trout What a Way to End The Year



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Headed out around 9 am to finish the year with a solid fishing trip and solid it was took a bit to find the fish but we found them picked up several solid trout my BUDDY CAUGHT a 30" Donkey which was RELEASEDwe got to take a few pics it was awesome bye bye 2010 here we come 2011 We will be back on the water soon until next time. Hope you enjoy the pics.....Great FIsh NOE G Legend Has It......


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Here she is getting released safely back to her home... Just wanted to share this with my 2cool friends.......


----------

